# Baby Shampoo or Aerate Dry Spots



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

I have a few sandy, dry patches in the yard that are hydrophobic. Would it be better to aerate these areas or spray down the yard in baby shampoo? If yes to the baby shampoo, how much shampoo per 1000sqft in the dial-n-spray? It's time to get weird! :lol:


----------



## quintafresnos (Mar 3, 2021)

Baby shampoo may or may not be good for the grass depending on the formulation. It will probably be mainly a surfactant known as CAPB. There will also be anti-fungal and antibacterial preservatives. I would amend the soil with peat moss.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Aerating w/ a 2-3 inch (best case) machine? I'd put money /time elsewhere


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Plain old blue Dawn. 4 oz per 1000 sq ft. Not a bad substitute for the commercial golf wetting agents.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

10ml to 5ltr


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Plain old blue Dawn. 4 oz per 1000 sq ft. Not a bad substitute for the commercial golf wetting agents.


@Greendoc 
Good to know. How long does it last? 
Have you witnessed any long-term detrimental effects?
I have also seen yuca extract and sodium laurel sulfate/sodium laureth sulfate used. What is your opinion on those alternatives?


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks! From what I've read its best to apply during a good rain and though its effect doesn't have any lasting impact like other higher end products would, it is a good short term poor-man's solution.

I was checking for possible mole crickets yesterday and slowly dumped 2 gallons of water over 2 sq ft and the water just rolled away. Luckily it turned out to be ants.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Plain old blue Dawn. 4 oz per 1000 sq ft. Not a bad substitute for the commercial golf wetting agents.
> ...


Lasts up to a month. I have never used Yucca or SLS. Dawn is in everyone's kitchen and it works.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Plain old blue Dawn. 4 oz per 1000 sq ft. Not a bad substitute for the commercial golf wetting agents.


@Greendoc Do you have a preference for hose end applicators when applying the Dawn?


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@TulsaFan What exactly does the Blue Dawn Do?

Would this be used to soften up a clay based or compacted soil?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The Dawn acts as a wetting agent or surfactant. It attracts water to the soil surface and root zone. It also penetrates compacted soils with high organic matter and low infiltration rates. It helps to decrease the effects of hydrophobic soils.
It increases the water holding capacity so that soil moisture levels remain consistent no matter the weather conditions.

In the past, I have used Baby Shampoo as it has zero chems and is ph balanced. (3 oz to 1,000 sq ft.)

Regarding clay, I have used sand capping to remove the clay by aeration and then refilling the holes with masonry sand.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> The Dawn acts as a wetting agent or surfactant. It attracts water to the soil surface and root zone. It also penetrates compacted soils with high organic matter and low infiltration rates. It helps to decrease the effects of hydrophobic soils.
> It increases the water holding capacity so that soil moisture levels remain consistent no matter the weather conditions.
> 
> In the past, I have used Baby Shampoo as it has zero chems and is ph balanced. (3 oz to 1,000 sq ft.)
> ...


So if I am understanding this correctly.

For a heavy based compacted clay soil.

Aerate and sand.

Then apply shampoo to help the clay soil even more?

If that is correct...???...how often would you suggest the shampoo?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > The Dawn acts as a wetting agent or surfactant. It attracts water to the soil surface and root zone. It also penetrates compacted soils with high organic matter and low infiltration rates. It helps to decrease the effects of hydrophobic soils.
> ...


I just sent you a PM.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Does SLS (Sodium lauryl sulfate) do anything for heavy clay soil? I have plenty of that. I have read about it long ago on the other forum. But I dont know what soil type that helps. If it does at all


----------

